# Theme Hives



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Currently I only have one hive, but instead of just having a boring plain white paint job, I decided to make it Doctor Who themed. Hence, the Tardis Beehive was born.



I'm wanting to do other theme hives once this one is strong enough to split next year. I've decided that I want it to be themed for my favorite holiday, Halloween, but I can't decide exactly what to do with it. Would be two deeps and two supers tall when in full swing, like the Tardis up there, and the first inclination is that at least one of the deeps needs to be a jack-o-lantern. Would look weird to have stacked jacks though, so maybe the first deep could be green with vines painted on it, second deep could be the jack-o-lantern, and then have starry skies or clouds on the supers. Maybe a tree limb with turned foliage for the top super?

Only thing that is limiting me is that I obviously can't paint any significant part of the hive black, seeing as I do live down here in the south and I know what its like getting into a black car parked in the sun, no way I'm doing that to the bees.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Ding...Ding...Ding
Ok, everyone else give up, we have a winner. That has to be the coolest hive I have ever seen.

PS I think a Weeping Angle hive would be awesome.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cute and clever. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't watch Dr. Who...but this is really cool. 

PS: It's gonna look awful funny when you need to reverse the top two supers. Like a blue robot.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

For Halloween or Dr. Who,I'd go with a Dalek. Exterminate!

Jstinson, you might like it. He tends to "Try it" to see whAt couldhappen.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Edyminion, mind if I put this on Facebook? My friend would love it. She wants to get bees and is the Doctor's biggest fan.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Sure, knock yourself out. There are pictures of it being built and painted on the blog if she wants to see those as well. Link is in my sig.


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

awesome...I paint mine up too...too much time on my hands


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine are all painted to look like snow...


----------



## janellesHoneyRockets (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi,wanted to go with theme Hives too,I'm going with my favorite places in my syfy books &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## willbe (Sep 3, 2013)

My wife wonders if you will paint 
our house?


----------

